# Welcher Adapter für Magura MT7 hinten für Meta AM V4



## PR-Music (20. Januar 2017)

Hi.
Welchen Adapter brauche ich für Magura MT7 und eine 180mm Storm SL Scheibe hinten beim Meta AM V4?


----------



## Larsen77 (20. Januar 2017)

Hi PR-Music,

Ich habe am v4 Trail einen QM-40 verwendet.

http://www.magura.com/media/1930/mt_2016_de_web_06.pdf, Seite 16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen77 (20. Januar 2017)

PS: Die Montage ist recht nah am Rahmen dran. Die Schrauben waren werksseitig recht dick mit Schraubenfest belackt. Ich musste erste ein wenig abbürsten um es korrekt installieren zu können.


----------



## slash-sash (20. Januar 2017)

Genau. Seite 16 ist die beste Zusammenfassung, die ich mal gesehen habe. Also irgendwo hinspeichern, damit man immer wieder drauf zurückgreifen kann 
Hätte ich dir auch verlinkt. 




Sascha


----------



## Jakten (23. Januar 2017)

Ich werde den Mails nicht schlau...

Auf meine Frage kam folgende Antwort:
MT5 can only fit using a 200mm Disc.
180 will not be compatible.

Und später:
Sorry 203mm discs can't fit the Frame.

MT5 und MT7 sind ja vom Körper her gleich. Einige haben ja hier die 180er Scheibe verbaut, warum sagt Commencal "nein"?


----------



## PR-Music (24. Januar 2017)

Habe den Magura qm 28 Adapter PM 5 Zoll 180 mm gekauft und der scheint genauso wie der qm42 zusein, nur minimal flacher als ob er für 200mm Scheiben wäre, der qm42 hat beim mir hinten für 203 gepasst. 

Der qm40 sieht sehr viel versprechend aus für eine 180mm Scheibe hinten. Werde diesen bestellen. 

Danke


----------



## Jakten (31. Januar 2017)

Und wie sieht es aus @PR-Music ?


----------



## un1e4shed (5. Februar 2017)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ich werde den Mails nicht schlau...
> 
> Auf meine Frage kam folgende Antwort:
> MT5 can only fit using a 200mm Disc.
> ...




also bei meinem Rahmen hat definitiv keine MT5 mit 180er Scheibe gepasst.... evlt gibt's da aber Unterschiede bei den Modelljahren.... Meiner war einer der ersten V4s


----------



## Jakten (5. Februar 2017)

@un1e4shed - du fährst einen M Rahmen, evtl. ist das beim L auch wieder anders.



> MT4 / MT5 200 / 203mm are ok for Meta V4.
> 
> But actually not recommended as difference is not important.
> 
> ...



Also selbst die MT4 würde nur mit 200er passen.
Aber wenn es mit 200er passt weiß ich ja Bescheid. Rahmen ist wohl nur bis 180mm freigegeben, deswegen speicher ich mir die Mail mal lieber ab.


----------

